# How's this site doing?



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

What do you guys think? Is it getting better or worse?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

I think its cool - new posters, great adm., and - of course - us - lol  

Seriously, I really enjoy hangin` out here...


----------



## Amerowolf (Apr 20, 2005)

I like this place. It's making me steer away from the anime forums i hang around at. Plus i can talk about my favorite of all illegal substance. 

Seriously I think it's the people here that i enjoy.


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 24, 2005)

I believe a site is what the members make it. So far seems to be good people here and I am enjoying my stay.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 22, 2005)

I never could have imagined a site like this to be this frickin great! It puts any forum to shame. Now can I have my free seeds?


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

I would Say Great This site is my favorite
place and the only marijuana growing site 
that im signed up on!! Keep up the great 
work!!!


----------



## Ogof (May 26, 2006)

This Thread is almost a year old.
Maybe it should be locked.


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2006)

Think your right Ogof. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

